# Christmas Cards



## ZoeCat (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi! I have a question that's probably silly, but I'm not sure what to do: My husband and I recently separated but we are still on okay terms with each other. His family knows our situation, but mine does not. Do I send out Christmas cards from just me (my family will probably not even notice that his name is missing) or keep them the same with both of our names? I'm not sure he'll not even think of sending out cards since this has always been my thing to do each year. Like I said, this is silly in the grand scheme of things, but some days I can only tackle the small things.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Well you can do what I did. (I had the same problem)
Just put from The " insert last name " family.


----------



## ZoeCat (Nov 20, 2009)

That's a great idea! Thanks!


----------

